# Travel to Portugal ( via Spain ) with Pet. Brittany Ferries



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Currently I believe travel from the UK to Spain is permitted. There are sailings on Brittany Ferries to Santander but there does not seem to be any availability if booking with a pet. Does anyone know anything?
Or is there another way?
Would like to travel in Jan....
Cheers & HNY to all.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I would think that you are far to late to book a pet freindly cabin they seem to get booked up when they release the bookings you might still get a kennel for the pooch no tests to enter Spain but you need a covid test to enter portugal even by road


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. Definately no cabins. Doesn't seem to be any kennel availability at all either. 
Stuck !


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

csheard said:


> Thanks. Definately no cabins. Doesn't seem to be any kennel availability at all either.
> Stuck !


Looks like seperate holidays pooch can stay in a doggy hotel in UK while you find a bit of sun 23c in nothern Spain today:smile2::smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Travelling with a pet is a nightmare now. You can drive the whole way by using the tunnel. This is the most pet friendly way as the dog stays with you in the van for the whole journey. The paperwork, now, is a nightmare due to no one bothering to negotiate it during Brexit. You also have the problem that only 2kg of dog food per person can be "imported" into Europe. No meat products so that means a fish based dog food only.
We need a pet owning politician with a villa in Europe to get on the case. It is how the Pet Passport came about.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Edit the above to say that in Covid times travel through France may not be permitted (not allowed at the moment).

Is anyone rich enough to start a ferry to Portugal?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Travel through France is “under discussion” but yesterday France unilaterally banned travel by Brits through to another country by road, so bo way except Santander ferry or Bilbao, if/when it runs. 

Kennels virtually unobtainable, our dog stays in the car and MUCH prefers it as the kennels are great stressors due to noise of other dogs very close barking constantly.

Not done Santander route with dog, are you permitted to visit during crossing if stays in car ? You can ONCE two hours after starting on northern routes, but I do not know if permitted several times on Santander accompanied by crew member ? Might be worth asking if animal stays in car can visit to walk around car deck for toilet ?

So, at present france is determined to stop Brits through the schemes designed to check position which are being enforced very rigidly. We have heard from several returning resident expats who found two Gendarmes waiting in doorstep or note in postbox to contact them urgently to enforce quarantine. They are visiting two or three times a day apparently, until clear test done. They also assume that you can get from ferry port to house in eg Dordogne, in about two hours……. In other words, rigid enforcement.

We are travelling back Thursday night, so will report our experiences once we arrive, if we arrive and are not locked up in the Bastille…….


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

You will not be locked up in the Bastille thats been reserved by Macron for the ones who have insulted his wife maybe it will be a penal colony for you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> We are travelling back Thursday night, so will report our experiences once we arrive, if we arrive and are not locked up in the Bastille…….


Worse....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papillon_(2017_film)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Remember the film well (better than Wikipedia seems to "No such entry"), particularly the unpleasant scene going through jungle with his fellow escapee, who stands on a release and gets a sharp piece of wood straight through his chest……

Hopefully, Les Flics will not recall that scene…..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papillon_(2017_film)

Is the link that I get….

Looks remarkably similar…. The difference is the second ) which does not appear to come up in the

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papillon_(2017_film)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel a wandering coming on.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papillon_(2017_film)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Let the wandering begin









That is strange as when I copy the link from Wikipedia which shows the details of the film, it also then goes to a non link when clicked on!

Strange









PS It's a great film btw and on Netflix if you haven't seen it.


----------

